# [Guide+Video] How to Play PC Games on Android with DosBox Turbo



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello Android gamers today we will be learning how to play PC games on Android with the App DosBox Turbo, the best and fastest Dos Emulator for Android. Recent developments have brought improved Win9x emulation to DosBox Turbo, such as Voodoo 1support. I have been working with the excellent developer Fishstix to bring my Fallout for Android Win9x solution to DosBox Turbo. After much beta testing we present you with our win 9X solution for gaming on Android. Your emulated Vault 13 computer can run many old school classics, including the first 3 fallout games.






[media]http://youtu.be/aAsFVUL0b_w

*Games are Not included! (Some Assembly Required)*

*Emulated Android PC Performance*

*Recommended System Requirements:*
CPU Quad- Core, Dual-core 1.2Ghz+, equivalent or better.
GPU Adreno 220+, Nvidia Tegra2/3/4, equivalent or better.
2GB, 1GB, 512MB. My Config asks for a min or 256MB & shouldn't be run on a device with less than 512MB.
8GB disk space

*Minimum System Requirements:*
1Ghz Single-Core CPU with 512MB of Ram
4GB Disk Space

*Android to PC hardware conversion:*
Quad Core Samsung Exynos (1.6 Ghz - Samsung Galaxy Note II) ~ Pentium 75 - 90
Quad Core Nvidia Tegra3 CPU (1.5Ghz) ~ Pentium 60-75Mhz
Dual Core Nvidia Tegra2 CPU (1Ghz) ~ [email protected]
Dual Core A9/Exynos Processor (Samsung Galaxy II @ 1.2Ghz) ~ [email protected]
Dual Core Qualcomm Snapdragon S3 (MSM8260 1.5Ghz) ~ [email protected]
Single Core Generic Cortex A8 (1Ghz) ~ [email protected]

*DosBox Turbo main information page*

*DosBox Turbo Performance Page*

*DosBox Turbo Win9x Installation guide:*

1)You will need to have the DosBox Turbo app installed on your Android device. Run the DosBox Turbo app and open the settings menu from either the pull down menu at the Top or left side swiping menu. Go to "DosBox Settings/Advanced DosBox Config" check "3DFX Glide Support" and "Manual Mode". You must restart the app before these changes will take effect.

*DosBox Turbo Play Store Link:*

*DosBox Turbo Win9x Gaming Package Downloads:*

2)a] *Version 1.0 is the most stable but lacks Win9x CD/ISO support. Use this version to Play games that don't require the use of CD's or mounted ISO images. *

Or

2)b] *Version 2.0 is less stable due to the Win9x CD/ISO support. Use this version to Play games that require the use of CD's or mounted ISO images. *
Notes:
-The CD Rom support makes emulation less stable and can cause error messages when starting win9x with DosBox Turbo.
- If you experience errors simply exit and restart the app. 
-There are alternatives to installing game data from the ISO. 
-You can use the WinImage program to extract the ISO's contents to a folder.
-This can be added to an HDD image and the setup exe run from inside of an emulated win9x environment. 
-Many classic games can be run with a Game Fixes, that will allow you to play without the CD.
*GameBurnWorld No-CD Game Fixes*

3) Install the free 30 day trial of WinImage and run the application. Be sure to use it before 30 days passes. This program will allow you to open and save your game data to your empty hdd .img files. 
*WinImage 9.00 Download:*

4) Open your downloaded package and look for the hdd folder. Inside you will find the empty hdd images files to store your games and ISO's. Extract the default hdd-2gb image file and open the folder.

*(Optional)* If you wish to change the size of the image file you are using, then you must also change the name and drive geometry in the dosbox.conf file.

*Default hdd line in the dosbox.conf file:*
*imgmount d: /sdcard/hdd-2gb.img -t hdd -fs fat -size 512,63,64,1023*

*Change the hdd name and drive geometry in the dosbox.conf file:*
*imgmount d: /sdcard/hdd-1gb.img -t hdd -fs fat -size 512,63,64,520*

*Driver Geometry:*
2GB image: 512,63,64,1023
1GB image: 512,63,64,520
512MB image: 512,63,32,520
256MB image: 512,63,16,520

*(Optional)* If you wish to store the hdd onto an SDcard instead of the devices internal memory, then open the dosbox.conf file and change the following.

*Default hdd line in the dosbox.conf file:*
*imgmount d: /sdcard/hdd-2gb.img -t hdd -fs fat -size 512,63,64,1023*

*Change the SDcard path to the HDD image: *
*imgmount d: /mnt/sdcard1/hdd-2gb.img -t hdd -fs fat -size 512,63,64,1023 *

or

*imgmount d: /mnt/extsdcard/hdd-2gb.img -t hdd -fs fat -size 512,63,64,1023*

Or

*imgmount d: **/storage/extSdCard/hdd-2gb.img -t hdd -fs fat -size 512,63,64,1023*

5) Now that WinImage is installed you can open the empty hdd.img's by double clicking them, dragging them into the open WinImage program, Or find them from the WinImage menu file/open.

6) Locate your fully installed games such as DRM free GOG games, ISO images or extracted game data. Drag the folder(s) containing this data into the opened hdd image files. Save your new hdd.img and close the program.

7) Plug your Android device into your PC with the USB cable and open your devices internal memory. This is the area that opens by default from your computer, all your android data is located here. Transfer the hdd.img, c.img, and dosbox.conf, files into this space; note that none of these files should be located in a folder.

8) Once the data is on your android device you can disconnect the USB cable. Now you can start the DosBox Turbo app and play your retro PC games on android, have fun.

*How to use Version 2.0 with CD/ISO support:*

1)Start the Daemon tools program by click the desktop icon.
2)Tap the Icon that will appear in the bottom right corner. 
-Select "Device 0: [E:] No media"
3)Find your ISO image and select it
-Auto play should now start your CD.



Use this to Play Games like, Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II.This video demonstrates how to mounts the ISO images using Daemon tools. 
[media]http://youtu.be/jet3hYxpQdc[/meida]

*DosBox Turbo Tweaking and Performance:*
-If your android device has 1GB of memory or more, then you can increase the usable memory from the default of 256MB to 512MB.
-Open the dosbox.conf file and change the value to memsize=512
-Once the value is save the changes and transfer the dosbox.conf file over to your device.
-Increasing the memory can improve stability and performance.

*Before:*
[dosbox]
memsize=256
machine=svga_s3

*After:*
[dosbox]
memsize=512
machine=svga_s3

*DosBox Turbo Quick Menu: *
-You can access the quick menu by swiping the left side of the screen.
- This will give you access to quick settings and toggles for your input devices.
-To improve load times you can select "Cycles" and increase this number.
-By default it will be on Auto, which gives the best balance between sound quality and performance.
-Increasing this will cause the games to load faster but can badly distort the sound.
-You can Toggle this up in games that have long load times.
- Set it back to Auto once loaded once your game has loaded.
-You can also disable the sound in the DosbBox settings and play with increased cycles. 
-This will significantly improve performance on slower devices.



*How to setup Fallout 2/Restoration Project and Fallout Tactics:*

*Fallout 2 Regular *
-If you wish to play Fallout 2 I recommend installing Killap's unofficial fallout 2 patch. 
1) Download and Extract the Unofficial patch, open the folder.
2) Open the "main" folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory. (yes to overwrite the files)
3) Open the "Windows 95-98-ME" folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory. (yes to overwrite the files)
4) Open the "Batch_work' folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory. Run the f2.bat file (A window will popup)
5) Next this is EXTREMELY important, in your Fallout 2 install directory delete a file called "patch000.dat"
6) (Optional) You can also install Mash's resolution patch: to increase your screen size. 
Note* This may impact game performance but allows you to see much more of the map at once.
Killap's Unofficial Fallout 2 Patch (US/UK - manual install)
Fallout2 Hi-Res Patch v4.0.2

*Fallout 2 Restoration Project*
-If you wish to play Killaps Fallout 2 Restoration Project on Android then you must do the following. 
1) Download and Extract the manual Restoration patch, open the folder.
2) Open the "main" folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory. (yes to overwrite the files)
3) Open the "Windows 95-98-ME" folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory. (yes to overwrite the files)
4) Open the "Batch_work' folder and copy and paste these files into your Fallout 2 install directory. Run the f2.bat file (A window will popup)
5) Next this is EXTREMELY important, in your Fallout 2 install directory delete a file called "patch000.dat"
Fallout 2 Restoration Project Manual Version Download:
*Note** The Fallout 2 Restoration Project requires a faster device to run than a regular install of Fallout2.

*(Optional)* You can Download and install one of my custom Fallout cfg files by copying and pasting it into your Fallout directory.
a)Config With Video & Ambient sounds: This can improve screen scroll performance with and increased art_cache_size=256. You can also manually open the fallout2.cfg and change the value. I recommend 256, 512, or 768 (default=8). These config files also corrects the game path for the sound data. 
b)Config without Video & Ambient sounds: This increases performance by removing ambient and video sounds. If you experience crashing when the videos play then, you will need this file. Note*NPC conversations will still have spoken dialogue.

*Fallout Tactics*
-In order to make Fallout Tactics playable on Android you will need to remove ambient sounds from the game. 
-You can also remove videos since they don't currently run properly and just take up extra space. 
-How to remove ambient Sounds and Optimize files:
-Use Odin's Booster app to modify the audio files so ambient sounds can be deleted. 
-Run Boost "Browse" to your FT directory. Next select sound_o.bos and sound_amb.bos under "files to optimize".Click on "Optimize!"
-In the Fallout Tactics install Folder:
-Delete the ambient sounds folder from the fallout tactics/core/sounds/ambient
-Delete intro movie from fallout tactics/core/movies/intro.bik
Odin's FT Booster utility,"allows faster, smoother scrolling & much less disk usage":
[Video] Fallout Tactics on Android with DosBox Turbo

*Using Virtual On Screen Buttons:*

-In the DosBox settings menu check "Overlay Buttons".
-Open "Button/Controller Maps" and choose "Add button Mapping".
-A new label will appear, click it "Map custom Button ( X)"
-At the top select 1 of 4 custom buttons to map
-Now select "Dos key mapping" and assign a key to the button. 
-Once done select ok and repeat this for all 4 buttons.
-A good setup for playing fallout would be:
-Btn A=space, Btn B=b, Btn C=I, Btn D=s
-space=end turn, b=change hands, i=inventory, s=skill index,
-There is a Fast Forward button at the very bottom of the "Dos key mapping" menu, scroll down all the way. 
-Map this key and you can hold it down to increase the cycles.
-This helps to speed up long load times, but note it will distort any audio that is playing.



*Troubleshooting: *

*Vault-Tec Desktop:*
-Win9x emulation can be unstable while exploring your emulated desktop. Opening multiple windows can cause crashing and lockups. 
-By adding ISO/CD support windows becomes less stable and you should mount your ISO images right away.
-Once in a game state the Win9x emulation is more stable and you can enjoy classic PC gaming with reasonable stability. 
-To maintain Win9x image stability I would recommend going to the start menu and shutting down after game sessions, before you exit the app.

*CD/ISO support issues:*
-Overtime using the ISO support can cause the img to stop working correctly. I would recommend making a back of the image once you have a game installed.
- If this happens you can copy the backed up image over to your device again. Your saved games will be located on the D HDD image and will be unaffected. 
-The CD Rom support makes emulation less stable and can cause error messages when starting win9x with DosBox Turbo.
- If you experience errors simply exit and restart the app. 
-There are alternatives to installing game data from the ISO. 
-You can use the WinImage program to extract the ISO's contents to a folder, which 
-This can be added to an HDD image and the setup exe run from inside of an emulated win9x environment. 
-Many classic games can be run with a game fixes, that will allow you to play without the CD.
GameBurnWorld No-CD Game Fixes
-You can add CD/ISO support by downloading Daemon tools 3.47 here and installing the setup exe from inside of an emulated win9x environment.
-Once running win9x with Daemon tools disable autostart and automount or the image may crash when launching win9x.

*DosBox Turbo compatibility list for tested win9x Games:*

*Playable:*
Age of Empires
Age of Empires 2
C&C Red Alert 95
Civilization II
Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
Diablo 1
Fallout 1
Fallout2
Fallout2: Restoration project 
Half life
Ignition (works with 3Dfx)
Jedi Knight dark forces 2 (requires additional setup - ie. daemon tools)
Simcity 2000
Simcity 3000
Starcraft 1
The Sims

*Too slow with current hardware:*
Arcanum 
Fallout Tactics (needs a next gen device.. ie Tegra 4)Odin's FT Booster utility:
Homeworld 1 (works without sound) (requires additional setup - ie. daemon tools)
Homeworld cataclysm

*Links:*
How to Play Baldur's gate on Android [GOG Thread]
How to Play Baldur's gate on Android [Video]

*How to Play Fallout 1 and 2 with the QEMU emulator:*
How to Play Fallout 1 and 2 on Android [No Mutants Thread]
How to Play Fallout 1 and 2 on Android with QEMU [Video]

[Video] Fallout Tactics on Android with DosBox Turbo

GameBurnWorld No-CD Game Fixes

Fallout 1 Patches @ No Mutants Allowed:

Fallout 2 Patches @ No Mutants Allowed:

Fallout 2 Restoration Project Main Page:

Killap's Unofficial Fallout 2 Patch (US/UK - manual install)
Fallout2 Hi-Res Patch v4.0.2
Another Project by: RolandDeschain79.
Checkout my YouTube Channel Here:


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

*How to Use DosBox Turbo with 3Dfx Glide Support in Dos Games*

*To Play Classis GOG.com Dos Games with Glide 3Dfx Support do the following.*

1)You will need to have the DosBox Turbo app installed on your Android device. Run the DosBox Turbo app and open the settings menu from either the pull down menu at the Top or left side swiping menu. Go to "DosBox Settings/Advanced DosBox Config" check "3DFX Glide Support" and "Manual Mode". You must restart the app before these changes will take effect.

2)GOG games have data image files called "game.gog", you will need to mount these in order to play your games. I suggest you add a line to your DosBox Turbo config file. You can also mount your iso images in this way.

In this example the game data is located on your Android device in a folder named "tomb".

imgmount d: /sdcard/tomb/game.gog -t cdrom

In this example the game data is located on your Android device in a folder named "blood".

imgmount d: /sdcard/blood/game.gog -t cdrom

3)In order to play some Dos Games with Glide support (Blood, Tomb Raider) you may need to place this Glide dll file into your game folder. Download glide2x.zip:

DosBox Turbo 3Dfx Glide support on Android Tomb Raider 1 Demo





Blood 3Dfx PC Game on Android with DosBox Turbo





reserved


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you triple post this thread, or is it this new screwed up software the Rootzwiki is using? What the heck was wrong with the old version?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Did you triple post this thread, or is it this new screwed up software the Rootzwiki is using? What the heck was wrong with the old version?


Hey Thanks I was having issues posting yesterday. I responded here too but it just wouldn't post. Things are looking new and Shiny here, time to have a look around Waaa :lol: :fright: :whatever:  :O Those don't look like Androids :gocry:


----------

